# Grossout Rotting Black Zombie Face



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's my first attempt at painting my latest zombie piece "Kissing Carl." Lots of back and forth on the paintjob, but I an fairly happy with the result. The goo (tinted epoxy) adds a lot to the "Gross!"
































Thanks for lookin.[/img]


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

GROSS.....I LOVE IT!!
GREAT WORK!

Do you want me to email or pm my shipping address


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow!. You are the man!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I totally do not want to kiss that guy

Well done, monster!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd do it with a breath mint. Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you say you were going for gross, I'd say you have achieved your goal. Ick!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Christian is the ultimate pro!!!! His painting and sculpting ability is something to be jealous of.
Great job man!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - the close up picture wasn't necessary. Great job !!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

HOLY FRICKIN DISGUSTING!!!! That is just AWESOME!!! Wow! This is incredible, and so pus-filled and goopy and just....ewww. Incredible work!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What did you use to tint the epoxy? 

I've started playing around with the epoxy lately and tinting for certain applications would be great.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thats just grody monstercloset. Look like he was lying face down in a puddle of scum for awhile before he decided to return from the dead!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn, that is nasty, so of course I love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow very cool prop! Great job on the ooozzzeee!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

yuk...in a good way


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spectacular!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy Gangareeeene Batman!!
Amazing work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Got kissing booth? Priceless!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice and gross!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Amazing work as always Christian.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWWWWW!!! Gross in a good way. Man, that is some awesome work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i just threw up a bit....ewwww! i better get out of this forum for a bit.

*runs off*


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG, I'm with Dark Angel, I think I may puke! Great job, he is amazing and gross!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

dude, if you don't do this kind of work to make you're living . . . That's better than what we see in most movies or for sale in stores.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And that kiddies is why you should brush your teeth.

Amazing workmenship.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I found it curious that a guy with 17 posts was displaying this kind of work. So I looked at all your posts. And followed your link. And maybe, lol, you do do this for a living. Was I the only one that didn't know, lol? But it really is an incredible piece of work. I tried to order your dvd, but got in jam with paypal; but I'll try again later.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

He's beautiful, in a vomit sense!


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

That's just sick, and I love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

tot13 said:


> I found it curious that a guy with 17 posts was displaying this kind of work. So I looked at all your posts. And followed your link. And maybe, lol, you do do this for a living. Was I the only one that didn't know, lol? But it really is an incredible piece of work. I tried to order your dvd, but got in jam with paypal; but I'll try again later.


I have his DVD is it awesome, very well done.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is absolutely one of the most revolting things I have ever seen on this forum. Yeeks!

Awesome work.

I bought his DVD also; very novel way to get a pro-looking result from trash and a few materials. But the actual pro-made stuff is freaking unreal. This guy is a genius.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice...very nice (in an "I just puked a little", "please god I hope I'm only having a nightmare" kind of way.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Simply incredible!!!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Chris...DAMN! That is NICE!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Gah! AWFUL-ly wonderful


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think GROSS pretty much sums it up! Nice work!


----------

